# Test for Alzheimer's and Dementia - Peanut Butter Test



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2013)

What if early detection of dementia was as simple as measuring the quality of a person's sense of smell?

Researchers from the McKnight Brain Institute Center for Smell and Taste and the University of Florida (UF) seem to think this might be the case, as they recently found that a simple smell test involving a dollop of peanut butter and a ruler is a highly effective way of detecting and confirming the onset of Alzheimer's disease.

Since it is already well-known that cranial nerve deterioration is one of the first observable symptoms with cognitive decline, Jennifer Stamps and her colleagues from the two schools decided to construct a simple smell test to see whether or not this deterioration is detectable.

They chose to use peanut butter as the test substance because it is a pure odorant, which means it is only detected by the olfactory nerve rather than multiple sensory systems. http://www.naturalnews.com/042457_pe...mell_test.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm off to the pantry to try that.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2013)

From one of those links in the above website.. 

Improve or maintain cognition according to the Alzheimer’s Association:



follow a low fat diet rich in fruits and vegetables
Get out and move most days of the week-excercise
Play games, do crosswords or take a class-mental excercise 
Reduce high blood pressure or high cholesterol-watch your diet 
Adopt an optimistic approach to life-look up, not down


Myself, I just love 'Brain Games' books.. always have a couple around the house.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 23, 2013)

If you'll are going to worry yourself sick about getting Alzheimer,then you're probally going to get it.(g)


----------

